# Help With Chapter Titles for my Book



## 1stvermont (Mar 3, 2022)

I have two chapter titles for my upcoming book that leave a very sour taste in my mouth. I would like to change them but I need the help of all the worthy folk on this forum who have nothing better to do. I hope that applies to at least a few. So the first chapter title that needs help is this

_Attitudes Toward the Environment—the Free Peoples and the Shadow_

The chapter is on the differences in how those under the shadow treat and view nature compared to the free peoples.

The next title that needs help is really an assortment of unrelated topics to the rest of the book but ones I wanted to include. Subjects such as Tolkien's view on allegory, his views on tradition, similarities that trees have to Tolkien's ents, and thoughts on escapism and fantasy in general. I was thinking of connecting the chapter title to the title of the book _The Road Goes Ever on and on, _But it does not have to be. I have some ideas below but the final does not need to resemble below at all.


An Assortment of Thoughts Further up the Road
Thinking Further Up the Road
Musings on the Road
More Thoughts on the Road


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2022)

How about "Attitudes Towards the Natural World"?


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 7, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> How about "Attitudes Towards the Natural World"?



Its better than what I had. But i don't like the "attitudes part" I think that is what I desire to be rid of.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 7, 2022)

All I can think of at the moment is something like "Nature Through the Eyes of Light -- and Darkness".

Pretty awkward. 😖


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 7, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> All I can think of at the moment is something like "Nature Through the Eyes of Light -- and Darkness".
> 
> Pretty awkward. 😖



No worse than mine lol. But I think your on to something because that better describes the material. It is not just how the opposing sides treated nature but how they viewed it and _why_ they did so.


----------

